# Black Walnuts



## Deb75476 (Oct 28, 2008)

Do black walnut hulls contain juglone or other growth inhibitors? My husband brought some home and I am afraid to put them in in my garden or anywhere I want things to grow until I checked to see if the hulls contain bad stuff.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, they do. Even the leaves contain it, which is why you should'nt compost them. Plan your garden away from the trees. 
I recently read that sycamore trees also contain substances that inhibit growth in other plants.


----------

